# Atlas MFB leadscrew nuts



## gramps1951 (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket producer of the X and Y-axis leadscrew nuts for table travel. They are both 1/2"-10 Acme with the X-axis being right handed and the Y-axis being left handed. They are brass and mine are pretty well worn. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Benji (Jul 1, 2012)

Try Jeff at www.tools4cheap.net

http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=nutatlas10comp

http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=nutatlas


----------



## jumps4 (Jul 1, 2012)

hi gramps
maybe this will help you
steve
http://www.mcmaster.com/#acme-precision-threaded-nuts/=i837j1


----------



## ML_Woy (Jul 3, 2012)

Saw a couple on E-Bay last night, there is a guy who runs and e-bay store and has them listed all of the time. Second thought I did not see the one for the compound.


----------



## gramps1951 (Jul 3, 2012)

Found them after some searching. Both nuts ordered and on their way! Thanks for the help.



ML_Woy said:


> Saw a couple on E-Bay last night, there is a guy who runs and e-bay store and has them listed all of the time. Second thought I did not see the one for the compound.


----------



## jumps4 (Jul 3, 2012)

be like a new machine now 
steve     :high5:


----------

